# Registration Available for Darkhouse Spearers



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Registration Available for Darkhouse Spearers

Individuals who will participate in the upcoming darkhouse spearfishing
season can now register online at the North Dakota Game and Fish
Department's website, gf.nd.gov, or through any Game and Fish Department
office.

North Dakota's darkhouse spearfishing season opens on a number of state
waters Dec. 1 - with the exception of Spiritwood Lake which opens Jan. 1
- and continues through Feb. 28. Legal fish are northern pike and
nongame species, such as carp.

Darkhouse spearing is allowed for all residents with a valid fishing
license, and those under the age of 16. Nonresidents from states that
allow North Dakotans to participate in darkhouse spearfishing can
darkhouse spearfish in North Dakota with a valid fishing license. Of
neighboring states, only Minnesota does not allow nonresident darkhouse
spearfishing.

Other regulations include:

* All participants must register.
* A spear is counted as a pole (line) while darkhouse
spearfishing.
* Pneumatic or rubber band powered spear guns are not allowed.
* When a dark house is moved or a hole larger than 12 inches in
diameter is left in the ice, the hole must be adequately marked with a
natural object (such as a tree branch or tumbleweed) visible from a
minimum of 150 feet. 
* No size limit on ice hole in lakes where darkhouse spearing is
allowed. However, hook and line fishing is legal only in holes no larger
than 12 inches in diameter.
* Legal live baitfish, with the exception of white sucker, and
artificial lures can be used as decoys.
* Daily/possession limits are the same as for hook and line
fishing.
* Six lakes have been added to the list of lakes open to darkhouse
spearing: South Eckelson, Barnes County; Sibley Lake, Griggs County;
Stump Lake, Nelson County; Lake Irvine, Ramsey County; Island Lake,
Rolette County; and Sunday Lake, Stutsman County. Other lakes where
darkhouse spearfishing is allowed are Devils Lake, Benson/Ramsey
counties; Silver Lake, Benson County; Powers Lake, Burke County; Rice
Lake, Emmons County; Juanita Lake, Foster County; Lake Etta/Alkaline
Lake complex, Horsehead Lake, and Round Lake, Kidder County; Flood Lake
and Diamond Lake, LaMoure County; Beaver Lake and West Napoleon Lake,
Logan County; Buffalo Lodge Lake, McHenry County; Coldwater Lake and
Dry/Goose Lake, McIntosh County; Stanley Reservoir, Mountrail County;
Lake Laretta, Nelson County; Cavanaugh Lake, Morrison Lake, and
Sweetwater Lake, Ramsey County; Grass Lake, Richland County; Carpenter
Lake and School Section Lake, Rolette County; Buffalo Lake, Sargent
County; Coal Mine Lake, Sheridan County; Mallard Marsh and Spiritwood
Lake, Stutsman County; Cottonwood Lake and Tioga Reservoir, Williams
County; Lake Sakakawea from Garrison Dam to Highway 85 bridge at
Williston; and Lake Oahe from the South Dakota border to McLean Bottoms
boat ramp.


----------

